# Stolen!



## skyway (Mar 7, 2006)

A few days ago my friends jewellers shop was help up by armed robbers and they managed to get away with all of his Anonimo's (amogst several other things!)

So im sure that there will be a few floating around on ebay an such like over the coming months!

So if you are offered a boxless Anonimo be very wary!


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

*That is unfortunate. Hopefully no one was injured?*

Since he was a retail Shop, does he have a record of the Serial Numbers? Having that would certainly assist in stopping any potential sales on auction sites or forums. Just monitor and get the serial number of any watches that are for sale and compare he serial numbers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: That is unfortunate. Hopefully no one was injured?*



Stark said:


> Since he was a retail Shop, does he have a record of the Serial Numbers? Having that would certainly assist in stopping any potential sales on auction sites or forums. Just monitor and get the serial number of any watches that are for sale and compare he serial numbers.


*And if one sees a stolen serial number offered, to whom does one report it?*


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

*Well, I would let the individual know it appears to be...*



redstart said:


> *And if one sees a stolen serial number offered, to whom does one report it?*


a Stolen Watch. Or perhaps you could purchase it and return it to the rightfull owner and turn in the name and adress to the authorities. Or inform the rightfull owner that you know of someone selling his stolen watch. Seriously, how difficult is that to figure out. :-S


----------

